# Reset Service Indicator A4 B6 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007



## patricksaudis (Jan 21, 2007)

Reseting the Audi A4 Service Indicator - How To Reset The "Service!" Warning A4 B6 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007
I have a 2002 B6 Audi A4 3.0L Quattro for reference.
To reset the "SERVICE!" warning indicator ignition must be "off".
Hold in the wrench button on instrument cluster, and at the same time turn your key forward (without starting). While still holding the "wrench" button in, press the "0,0" button and hold until the "SERVICE!" notification clears (about 2-3 seconds).
"Service!" Indicator Reset Procedure/Service Indicator Reset Complete!
Patrick
http://www.AudiA4Mods.com
http://www.audia4mods.com


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Reset Service Indicator A4 B6 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 (patricksaudis)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

